# s&w dilema



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

o.k i'm looking at a 5906....39-2....and a model 910.....i'm not sure which one to get....prices are as follows...5906 $395....39-2 $350...910 $295....they will move on the prices alittle....i like the way they all feel....in the case of the 39-2 i'm a sucker for older gun's.....and this ones in great shape.....do they all have a 4" barrel?....are they all as accurate as the other?....which one would you chose and why?.....thank's for the help....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, here is my 2 cents.

The thicker frame of the S&W double-column magazine models can sometimes interfere with my preferred shooting technique (I tend to wrap my finger around the trigger quite a bit on some guns, and this is one of them. When I do, the tip of my trigger finger actually hits the frame BEFORE the trigger releases the sear, preventing the gun from firing if my grip is not perfect). So, for me, the 5906 is out.

Of the remaining two slimmer models, I'd probably lean toward the 910, as it is cheaper, newer, and you're probably more likely to get long-term parts support and replacement magazines for a newer model. Also, some of the early M39s had functioning difficulties (extractor-related, IIRC), and I'm not sure which dash-sub-models were "good" and which were "bad". I don't recall hearing anything negative about the 910s, other than snarky comments about their boxy appearance.


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

thank's for your reply.....i did end up going with the 910....it felt good in the hand to me and because i can get high cap. mag's for it.....ended up getting it for 275 out the door for it.....with 2 10 round mag's....going to shoot it this weekend and see how it does.....


----------

